# Zebra snail and betta that eats his cucumber!!! How to stop it!



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

I went to the pet store just to look at the snails they had (had no intention of buying as i know that maybe 2 gallon tank with betta and snail would be too much)

However the pet store owners know me and I pass by almost every day. Out of kindness they gave me a zebra snail as a present (it has no name yet thinking gary or pie because the betta is called blueberry... blueberry... pie XD hehe)

I tried to refuse it but, they insisted to pick one and take it home so my betta will have a pal, and I did research on how to take care of it.

So far it's roaming around the glass eating algae or something I cannot see... I dropped a piece of bleached cucumber, and placed the snail on top of it, but instead it went to the glass of the tank and is sucking whatever as if it was coated on candy 

While my betta is nomming on the cucumber!!! I had to pull it out asap, because i'm not sure if cucumber is good for the betta!

"No blueberry you carnivorous dammit!!" <- me lol

So how do I feed the snail now? Move it to a seperate place to feed it? Cultivate algae on a rock? Keep the cucumber there?

And does my tank have algae that cannot be seen? My snail is eating something for sure lol


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

well, I just spoke with the shop keeper, he said that usually he just lets the snail eat any food that falls on the bottom. I tried the cucumber but my betta attacks it and the next day I had bacterial bloom (thank god it was tank cleaning day right after)

I changed the water 100% added a couple of flakes on the bottom and put the snail on top, while i fed pellets to the betta.

I know zebra snails eat algae, but since I do partial water changes 2 twice a week and a full water change once a week, it doesnt give it a chance to grow. So I'm hoping flakes are alright. I really can't tell since i put the flake on the bottom.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

You can buy algae wafers for the snail if your tank doesn't have enough algae to support the snail. 

At least your betta is eating the cucumber and not the snail....that's what mine did!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

MsGita said:


> You can buy algae wafers for the snail if your tank doesn't have enough algae to support the snail.
> 
> At least your betta is eating the cucumber and not the snail....that's what mine did!


they didn't have any Q_Q i'm kinda looking around to see if I can ship some over, however im wondering if the wafers would dirty the water a lot

Na, I don't think he sees the snail as food, more like "WTF the rock is moving!!!"XD


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

Can I ask where you are located?


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

MsGita said:


> Can I ask where you are located?


spain, aquarium keeping is kinda of a rare hobby here, the local pet stores don't usually have fish, but sell kitties and such, however there is another pet store /(very far from my house) that has a wide variety of exotic fish, and tanks etc. (where i buy most of my supplies)

But don't worry I found the wafers !! I treaded all over my city to find them >_> I wish i had the same kind of will when it came to studying exams... i'd be acing them like crazy.


----------



## MsGita (Apr 24, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> spain, aquarium keeping is kinda of a rare hobby here, the local pet stores don't usually have fish, but sell kitties and such, however there is another pet store /(very far from my house) that has a wide variety of exotic fish, and tanks etc. (where i buy most of my supplies)
> 
> But don't worry I found the wafers !! I treaded all over my city to find them >_> I wish i had the same kind of will when it came to studying exams... i'd be acing them like crazy.


Ok, good. I asked because I have a brand new jar of them that I never used. Good luck with the snail and the exams


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

MsGita said:


> Ok, good. I asked because I have a brand new jar of them that I never used. Good luck with the snail and the exams


aw thanks XD I do have an issue. My betta chases the snail off and "guards" the wafer so my snail can't eat it.

He just sits on the food or plays with it by eating it and spitting it out.

So i'm thinking... should I just feed my snail in a diff place before putting back in?


----------



## Lizzie the Badger (Jun 12, 2012)

Lol, your betta is silly. xD

I think that would be alright to place him in a different tank to feed him, then put him back in the main.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i had that same problem with a snail i had an apple snail and i bought mini waffers, thank god they were mini because i put one in the tank and next thing i see is my betta bloated and no waffer to be found! lol damn betta, i didnt think they would like algae waffers. so i ended up taking the snail out completely because i had a feeling mu fish didnt like him anyways


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

I haven't tried any cucumber yet, but my betta also loves to go after algae discs. He doesn't actually consume them, but he bites and tosses the disc around, spitting out anything he gets in his mouth. Seems like he is just playing more than anything else, or intimidating.

He doesn't do it with Rapashy Community Plus though, and my snail loves that stuff.

Also, your snail might be going for calcium deposits on your tank that are very difficult to see. I see mine going to the top to clean glass above the water level where it's more concentrated. Calcium is important in a snail's diet, which is why im told zuccini is the best fresh vegetable for them.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Gale said:


> I haven't tried any cucumber yet, but my betta also loves to go after algae discs. He doesn't actually consume them, but he bites and tosses the disc around, spitting out anything he gets in his mouth. Seems like he is just playing more than anything else, or intimidating.
> 
> He doesn't do it with Rapashy Community Plus though, and my snail loves that stuff.
> 
> Also, your snail might be going for calcium deposits on your tank that are very difficult to see. I see mine going to the top to clean glass above the water level where it's more concentrated. Calcium is important in a snail's diet, which is why im told zuccini is the best fresh vegetable for them.


*Is there calcium pellets to help them mantain their shell? Also, how often does one feed the waffer to a single snail?
*
I have to put him a seperate container during feeding time, mostly 2-3 hours (is this time enough?) before going to sleep, so far i'm giving him 1/4 algae wafer per day. Then I just llet him nomnomnom on the tank's glass lol.


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm not sure about calcium tablets, but you can just find omnivore food that has a good amount of calcium in it to keep the snail in good health. The Rapashy gel mix I got is a great choice. You basically make it like jello, and keep it in your fridge for up to 2 weeks, spooning or cutting out little bits to put in the tank, which will last a day.

I would drop a full algae disc in twice a day for my snail, which she grazes on throughout the day. Unlike Betta's, they know when to stop eating and save the rest for later.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

uhhh... if ur betta eats the cucumber... I doubt he'll ignore the algae wafer. lolol!


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

aokashi said:


> uhhh... if ur betta eats the cucumber... I doubt he'll ignore the algae wafer. lolol!


he doesn't he's an a--- he "guards" the food and plays with it, nips the snail away, gotta feed the snail in a seperate container.

>_>

Poor Gary XD, well I guess i should feed him twice a day or once a day?


I give him these algae wafers with algae and veggie protein, also have betta flakes (that my betta HATES with a passion, he's like "pellets for the win!") which are similar to the fish food that they let the snails eat in the pet store.

I hear blanched veggies like cucumber, zuchini is good for calcium.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> he doesn't he's an a--- he "guards" the food and plays with it, nips the snail away, gotta feed the snail in a seperate container.
> 
> >_>
> 
> ...


iron lol


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

aokashi said:


> iron lol


lol then-- what gives calcium >_< dam i wish snails could just drink milk and save me the trouble lol


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

asukabetta said:


> lol then-- what gives calcium >_< dam i wish snails could just drink milk and save me the trouble lol



A tiny bit of cuttlefish should be enough... it's better if you have harder water. but that wouldnt be optimal for the betta.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

aokashi said:


> A tiny bit of cuttlefish should be enough... it's better if you have harder water. but that wouldnt be optimal for the betta.


yeah figured as much, well, I'll see what I can do XD thanks for the help


----------



## Gale (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah, after doing a little research of my own, I can see that the zuccini bit is wrong. 

I wonder if they would enjoy spinach, collard greens or kelp?


----------



## iElBeau (Feb 20, 2012)

You can feed other foods for your snail... most will eat romaine lettuce or baby spinach. If not, and you don't feel your tank will provide enough food (chances are it won't) you can make a thing called "snail jello" which is made of fish food, baby food, and unflavored gelatin or agar agar. There's plenty of recipes if you google them  The betta may eat at this, but it would take a VERY long time for him to eat it before your snail


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i have one zebra nerite in my 5g and he/she keeps the algea away but its too clean and my betta eats the algea wafer grrr.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My VT ate the wafer I plunked in for the snails too. He's now in epsom q tank getting over a dangerous bloat o.o
Never again. Never again. 
My nerites wouldn't eat zucchini when I took them out of the tank. I put them back in the tank and for two days Gammon has been upside down in his shell. SO I think you need to factor in shy snails (those who don't like to be moved) 
Try weighing down a piece of lettuce to the gravel and see if they eat it. Betta shouldn't.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

I've decided to put Gary (snail) with Yuri, my newest betta when he is out of quarintine. Yuri doesn't care at all about anything, hardly swims down so will probably ignore the wafers.

I do notice that the wafer kinda becomes mush, and it contributes to bacterial bloom... so i've decided to give him 1/4 wafer, not to mention he doesn't even finish it at all, so I feed him every other day. Keeping the water clean. 

*Also been looking up cutler bones... and they are for birds???* Whaaa???

Anyways so far the snail is doing alright you guys are awesome


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cuttle bone is made from cuttlefish. Birds use it as a source of calcium and to trim their beaks and feet on. I hear it's great for snails, but it's a floater so you'll need to weight it down! You can find them at the dollar stores, grocery stores and pet stores.


----------



## asukabetta (Oct 2, 2012)

Laki said:


> Cuttle bone is made from cuttlefish. Birds use it as a source of calcium and to trim their beaks and feet on. I hear it's great for snails, but it's a floater so you'll need to weight it down! You can find them at the dollar stores, grocery stores and pet stores.


hrmm... i shall think of something to weight down, perhaps under decoration or something  or half buried in the gravel, I hope it doesn't dirty the tank to much 

Should I just like put the whole thing in there or bit by bit D: and... how long should it be there o.o and sorry for the infinite questions, I wanna do things right the first try XD


----------

